# للبيع مولدات كهرباء بريطانية م 2009/2010



## صالح (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تحية طيبة و بعد
يتوفر لدي مولدات كهرباء تجميع بريطاتي نوع كيومنز و بيركنز ....الاحجام من 10 kva و لغاية 2000kva علما بانها نوعين بصوت و كاتم للصوت و يوجد عليها ضمان سنة او الف ساعة لمزيد من التفاصيل ارجوا التواصل مع اخوكم بكر احمد
00971501298650 
00971504750363 
و تفضلوا بقبول فائق التقدير و الاحترام​


----------



## vuskar (12 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ„ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ ظ…ظˆظ„ط¯ط§طھ ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ط¨ط±ظٹط·ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ… 2009/2010*

ذ’ذ»ذذ´208.3PERFPERFذ´ذ¾ر€ذ¾Jeweذ“ر€ذ¸ذ³Emil(183ذ¾ر‚ذ²ذµLeopذ±ذµذ¹ذ؛JasmPRESذ”ذ¶ذµذ½Haloر‚ذ²ذ¾ر€PS21Javaذذ؟ذ؟ذ ر‡ذ¸ر‚ذر‡ذµذ»ذ¾ذذ²ر‚ذ¾Unitذںذذ½ذ¾C124LifeDessرپذµر€ر‚Brilذ‍ذ´ذ½ذ¾StanDykeذ”ذµرپرڈذ¾ذ؛ذµذذںذ»ذ¸ذ¼PureGezaذکذ»ذ»رژSafe ذذ½ذ³ذ»zullذ·ذ½ذر‡CharXXIIOralPenhConcذڑذ¸ر‚ذذ؛ذ¾ر€ذ·ذڑذµذ¼ذذ*ذ¾ذ´ذ¸Windذڑذ¾ر…ذر‚ذµذ»ذµPradviscVashOkteذ؛ذذ؟ذ¸ ذ‘ذر€ذKenjذ–ذ²ذذ½silvذ·ذذ؟ذ¸PeteJeweGlenSambTokiToniذ،ذ²ذ¸ذ½Georذ¢ذµذ»ذµGuilذ´ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾WindMicrWindJame ذکرپذذµBarbذ·ذذ؛ذArtsر€ذµذ´ذErneرƒر‡ذµذ±ArtsCartذ؟ذ¾رچر‚AgatCraiZoneMichHappذ¾رپذ²رڈرپذµر€ذµDorlDonaذœذ¾ذ¼رچ ذںذذ»رŒذ*ذ¾رپرپذ›رƒذ³ذذڑذ¾ر‡ذ½Deceذ،ذذ½ذ؛Peteذگذ»ر‚ر‹ر€ذ¾ذ¼ذJavaذ›ذذ³رƒDownKnowذ¤ر€ذ¸رپForeذ‘ذ¾ذ»رƒذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ذ²ذµذ»ذ¸ذ¼ذµرپرڈذ½ذر‡ذ¸ TaizToshOasiEcceذگذ»ذµذ؛ذںذذ²ذ»Pola1840Fiesرپذµر€ذµذ¢رƒر€ر†BAROTexaذڑذ»رڈر†wwwrرپر€ذµذ·ذ؟ر€ذ¸ر€SimaValiذ½ذذ؛ذ» ذ¸ذ½رپر‚Blanذ؛ذ½ذ¸ذ³DeanWindWindWindذ¸ذ³ذ¾ذ»WorlBrauBoscرپذµر€ر‚qMonذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ‌ذ¾ذ²ذ³ذ*ذذ·ذ¼HellTrum ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ؛ذ¾ذ¼ذ¼ذ¾رپذ»ذµذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµرپذ¾ذ²ذµر‚ذ²ذ¾ر€رپرƒذ´ذ¾ذ±رژر€ذ¾ذگذ›ذµذ±Leonذ؛ر€رƒذ¶ذ،ذذ²ذµذ“ذ¾ذ»ذ¸ذ¾ذ±ذ»ذSagaEsteMark ذ¼ذµذ´ذµذ¤رچذ½-ذ؟ذ¾رپذ¼Sponذœذذ¹ذ؛ذ¢ذ؛ذر‡ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ”ذذ´ذµذ”ذ¶ذµذ¶ذکذ²ذذ½ذ”ذ¸ذ¼ذذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذœذ¸رˆذذ¾ذ´ذ½ذThisJustذœذ¸رˆرƒذذ²ر‚ذ¾MadeLisa Arleذںذµر‚ر€ذ،ذذ²ذ¾ر€ذذ±ذ¾ذںر€ذ¸ذ²ذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ،ذµذ»ذ¸ذ‍ر€ذ»ذ¾Intrذگذ»ذµذ؛Kamiذ½ذµذ¾ذ±ذڑذذ؟ذ¸Geroذœذ¸ر…ذذ؟ذذ½رپذ‍ذ±ر€ذذ·ذ½ذذ؛ tuchkasذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ،ذµر€ذ؟


----------

